# How to provide that my spouse studied in English medium?



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello, 

I have seen lot of CO's asking for the IETLS or provide an evidence that the secondary applicant have studied in Degree in English medium for 2 yrs? How to prove that the secondary applicant studied in english medium?

Before I get a CO i want to provide an evidence stating that my wife studied in EM. If the CO is satisfied with that then its fine, if not we will provide IELTS. Now how to show the evidence?Is there any format of letter? If so from whom should i take it? College or the University?

Help me.

Jeevan


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

rg1prasad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have seen lot of CO's asking for the IETLS or provide an evidence that the secondary applicant have studied in Degree in English medium for 2 yrs? How to prove that the secondary applicant studied in english medium?
> 
> ...


Contact her institution they will provide in written that what subject or medium of instruction was English.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok thank you. 

I enquired, 100 rs DD in the name of Registrar, Provisional Certificate and a letter requesting for the Medium of Instruction Certificate and submit the form. Same day you can get the certificate.

This fee vaires from university to university and this is specifically for JNTU, Hyderabad.
Jeevan


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Ok thank you.
> 
> I enquired, 100 rs DD in the name of Registrar, Provisional Certificate and a letter requesting for the Medium of Instruction Certificate and submit the form. Same day you can get the certificate.
> 
> ...


thats right. Make sure u or ur wife go in person with original certificates and attested copies to make things easier. good luck.. update us after getting the certificate.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Yah tomorrow i will update you...


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey,

U dont even have to approach the university.Just a letter from the college she studied in will suffice.We are also from Hyd n i studied in Shadan College,Got the letter from coll. stating medium of education was english and it was accepted.(Had to pay 500rs to coll. though  )

Chk which process seems easy to u and follow.

Cheers

Rayh.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh... Anyhow it is easy to take from University. And ofcourse I can bring the same from college as well. Let me provide the two letters for the CO.

Jeevan


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Guys...

I got letters from both University and College...

But still my agent is back of us to get a IELTS...

Jeevan


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Send him link of official web site


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

hahaha 

may be i have to do it...


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I got letters from both University and College...
> 
> ...


Can you please share the format of your letter.
It would help us.

Thanks,
Melbourne


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I got letters from both University and College...
> 
> ...


And which agent is yours? I am too going via a consultant.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Yah I will share you the letter once i get scanned copy....my consultant is from chennai... share me ur id...

Jeevan


----------



## DKsingh (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi My spouse has her 5year education (3 Years BSC-IT and 2 Years MBA) in distance education. Can someone let me know if same will give us exemption from sitting in IELTS.??


----------

